# How thick can I set the thinset-Have to increase elevation



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

fta123 said:


> Hello
> I have lay tiles before...not an expert....but this time I have spots in my new patio that needs to be raised in order to look good.....would I have to call an expert and level the area before I tile...or can I raise the thinset a little more and properly level?...we are talking about about 1/2 inche extra


I think you can use thinset to raise 1/2" however since this is an outdoor application you may run into trouble. My suggestion would be to go buy some sand mix (quickrete. Home depot carries it). Mix it up really dry to the consistency of wet sand. Sand mix or sand topping mix is just sand and portland cement. I use this all the time for doing shower pans. Use it to pre-level the area and if you want to be even safer, throw a piece of wire lath under it. 

There is also a self-leveler product you mix up and pour. It finds it's way to the low spots and sets up over night and you should be good to tile over. It's expensive that's the only drawback. Less work though. 

Good luck! 
Al


----------



## fta123 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thanks Al*

I think I like the idea of the self leveling products, but since this is on a patio deck....and I have to make sure the proper grading continues on the deck with the other sides....what can I use to verify level....??? do they sell any straight edge tools ( like a level) that would be long enough...I am thinking 4 or 5' long


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Well of course you can use a level  they make levels in increments of 2'. I know for a fact depot sells 4' 6' &8' levels but i wouldnt mess up an expensive level as a straight edge. I think a taught string would be better then cut up some screed boards. Does this make sense? you can also use a straight piece of flat aluminum or good straight lumber for a straight edge.

Without seeing your project it's hard to explain.


----------



## fta123 (Apr 20, 2011)

It does makes perfect sence...thanks for the advice


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Thin set to raise the substrate 1/2" is not a good idea.

Using Sand Topping Mix might be even worse.

Use a patching/topping mix made for the purpose. Be sure it's for outdoors and may require a primer.

Jaz


----------



## fta123 (Apr 20, 2011)

Use a patching/topping mix made for the purpose:

Can you recommend by name which ones?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Why don't yous guys post where the heck you're from when you register. :whistling2: How can we give accurate advice without knowing if you're in the USA, Canada, down under or China? How is the weather there, are you in North Dakota or New Mexico? It might make a difference no? What stores are you close to? 

Jaz


----------



## Didymus21 (May 26, 2012)

Quick, related question. Assuming Ditra was used....how much height is added in standard install of thinset under ditra, and then thinset under tile over ditra. In other words, how much height is added to a job by using two layers of thinset in the overall install?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, and now a question from someone in Portland OR. :laughing:

The mortar under Ditra adds nothing. So, Ditra installed is 1/8" total.

The thickness of the cured thin set over Ditra is no different than if there was no Ditra. That is determined by the trowel you use to match the type and size of the tiles being set. Typically the thin set is between 3/32 & 1/8".

Jaz


----------



## fta123 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Jazman*

Im in San Antonio , Texas. Mostly dry. 95-100"s on the high of the summer... Maybe 32 coldest on winter


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Some brand names are Top and Bond for over concrete, Levelastic for over wood. There are others that are similar. most use latex additive to make it stick better and make them slightly flexible.


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Jazman! 

I have my location information posted in my profile but I have my suspicions that when you use something like the iPhone app its not showing it! I've had a similar problem on my truck message board. I'm in new jersey. 

Just so I don't potentially screw up another job down the road why wood you not use sand/topping mix and wire lath to level the area? 

Thanks Much,
Al in new jersey


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> Just so I don't potentially screw up another job down the road why wood you not use sand/topping mix and wire lath to level the area?


The Op was talking about patching a patio that has some irregularities up to 1/2". I assume the repair will require feathering down to zero. So sand/topping would not work. Sand topping is Ok if you're applying it about 1" or more, just like a shower base.

BTW, you do not automatically use lath to do a base. If the base is concrete you can bond it with thin set or neat Portland slurry.

Being from NJ, you must be thinking of a "Jersey Mud Job" (aka scratch coat), method when installing floors over a wooden subfloor. Not sure if you know, but that's a method that has never passed when tested to industry standards. It seems to be popular in Jersey and many part of Canada. Anything to cut corners I guess. :whistling2:

Jaz


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Hey Jazman!
> 
> I have my location information posted in my profile but I have my suspicions that when you use something like the iPhone app its not showing it!
> 
> ...


FYI it shows fine on my iPhone.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Has nothing to do with how you post. Your location is in your profile, it's separate from your message.

Jaz


----------

